# Adobe CS2 Premium for Free



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-57562515-263/adobe-releases-creative-suite-2-for-free/

Thought this might interest a few budding Photoshoppers on here.

In theory, you should be able to download Adobe CS2 direct from adobe and run it in its entirety without the need for serial numbers etc.


Photoshop, Illustrator, Dreamweaver etc... Free essentially.

:thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Very awesome of adobe! I'm using their pay monthly thing as they sent me a 50 percent off for a year. Still pricey but worth it. Been using illegal versions for so long but can afford the monthly cost now. It's nice to have legit copies 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Very noble of Adobe to do such a thing. I instantly like them more now.


----------

